# Help GR rescue win $50K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this was posted already... and i already voted!! great cause!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=27267


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just voted..........


----------



## RoxyandTyson (Jan 13, 2008)

I voted too!! beautiful dog. I HOPE GR winsssss


----------

